# Western Flyer worth it?



## Lisetticamia (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello!!

Do you guys think this Western Flyer is worth $160?  The chrome is bad, and wheels are shot.  It would be to clean up , get new tires and resell. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

First you need to know what you are looking at. That is  POS made in the 90s to resemble a classic bike but is not a copy of anything WF ever sold. Turn and run--fast! V/r Shawn


----------



## Lisetticamia (Sep 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> First you need to know what you are looking at. That is  POS made in the 90s to resemble a classic bike but is not a copy of anything WF ever sold. Turn and run--fast! V/r Shawn





Turn and run fast, LOL.  The guy wanted $250 a couple of weeks ago. Thanks for helping me not get ripped off. The only thing I saw weird and newer was the saddle bracket that is black. What else gives it away?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2018)

A whole lot of stuff. Anytime you see reflectors on the wheels and pedals this is a good indicator it’s not 1950s. Also I believe the head badge on these says something like “Circa 1950” which no original bike would ever say.  These bikes are well known in the hobby. I said it before but I’ll say it again. Before you spend your first nickel on a bicycle you need to spend a few hundred on books and read them. This can save you hundreds if not thousands down the road. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2018)

Like they said,"dont buy"


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow this is great info for a beginner.  Feel free to school me further and correct me if I'm wrong but..... I could tell something was wrong based on the seat and post.... Sure didn't look 1950s to me..... The pedal and wheel reflectors comment also make sense    never see those or this newer style front reflector on an old bike either for that matter right? Also the head badge looks like a sticker. The gooseneck bolt seems to be incorrectly placed. Seems like it should have a chain tensioner. Not sure when the western flyer (Huffman built?) switched from skiptooth to half inch. There is no year or decade for that matter in the above listing .... The kickstand does not look right. The look of the seat cover is actually pretty well imitated here.  This one on ebay for 500 dollars looks like a fake. https://www.ebay.com/itm/western-flyer/262071216222?hash=item3d04a9685e:g:ufoAAOSwsB9WCtr3. This one on eBay is a replica in Better shape for 98 dollars. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-We...ke-RED-Gas-Tank-Style-50s-1980s-/254116673796


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2019)

Avoid repops.Buy the real thing


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 10, 2019)

Half that maybe for a bad repop. It needs wheels and tires, for $75 it may be worth your time.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh great i posted the ebay link for the 500 dollar repop and now it advertises on the bottom of the thread.  Free advertising for this joker. Like they said,"dont buy".  Especially don't buy then blame me.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 10, 2019)

Well to me this looks like a 500 dollar repop. Can someone please confirm my suspicion before they officially labeled a joker here on the cabe.  This one on ebay for 500 dollars looks like a fake. https://www.ebay.com/itm/western-flyer/262071216222?hash=item3d04a9685e:g:ufoAAOSwsB9WCtr3.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 10, 2019)

Ahhhh it does say circa 1950 on the sticker head badge. Now I am more confident that they are the joker and I am not.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 13, 2019)

Uhhhh. Is this another one? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-We...172959687819?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10 pedals have reflectors. No chain tensioner    same circa 1950 sticker head badge.  Seller has good positive feedback and is also selling a Huffman bike that looks authentic. https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-hu...m=172959688622&_trksid=p2349624.c100891.m5206


----------

